# Need answer quick! Fish laying on gravel barely moving!



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I lifted up the log and the danio is still there, hardly moving at all. It moved a tad when I lifted the log, probably very surprised, but now is not moving at all, only very very little when I put my net down there.

I think it's almost dead, should I end it's suffering. This was the danio that was pregnant and now is like this.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

*Okay, I noticed something, I kept moving it with the net and it started to swim upwards..

I noticed that it has one fin almost gone, and the tail was all torn up! What on earth happened? 

It fell to the gravel again and hit her head. Should I take her out of her misery?*


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i dont know much about things like that, but if his tail is ripped he probably got bullied. if youhave a net trp or sumthing like that u could puthim in there


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

karazy said:


> i dont know much about things like that, but if his tail is ripped he probably got bullied. if youhave a net trp or sumthing like that u could puthim in there


I examined her good. Her whole right fin was gone and her whole tail fin was gone. She was almost dead. I took her out of her misery. 

*Okay if she was bullied, why was she bullied now, and by what species?*

That's one rainbow fish dead, and one danio now. I am beginning to understand this whole community thing now. It's not as easy as some people make it out to be.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

could quite possibly be fin rot. or the tetras might have nibbled at the fins but i doubt that would cause the sickly behavior.


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Well the other fish could had nipped it off, because when they see other fish ill they will start to attack it and nip it apart.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

CarterNichols said:


> could quite possibly be fin rot. or the tetras might have nibbled at the fins but i doubt that would cause the sickly behavior.


Strange how it would happen now of all times, when she was in there for awhile already. Maybe it happened when they were sleeping?

Does fin rot occur when the water conditions are bad?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Not sureabout fin rot. But my red platy had the same thing his whole bag fin was torn off. For a week he was at the bottom would only eat when the food fell to him. After the week I noticed his fin was growing back now he has made a full recovery and is happy .


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fin and tail rot is a disease, so like most diseases strikes when conditions are bad or fish are stressed. Any new fish that could have been carriers? Low pH can also erode fins. But once a fish is down, boulie is right, even 'peaceful community fish' may join in the nipping. Watch carefully the tails of the rest of the fish in the tank. One ragged tail is nipping, everybody with ragged fins is disease.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Black Skirt tetras are known to be nippy. You only have 3, so the aggression isn't spread out like it would be with a larger school. 

But, it could also be fin and tail rot like stated above......actually nipping from other fish can lead to fin and tail rot so it could even be a combo.


Have you checked ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate lately? Just wondering what they are running. If there was something wrong with your water I'd expect the Otos and/or Rummies to go first, so that is most likely not the problem.


----------



## Kribensis12 (Jan 1, 2008)

I;d blame it one the Black Skirts. Mine were absolute devils. Tehy almost killed my 2 baby 4 inch angels a while ago. So i seperated the angels adn sold the black skirts.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

it may had matting and it could be breeding


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i have two danios and they are very active!!!


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Black Skirt tetras are known to be nippy. You only have 3, so the aggression isn't spread out like it would be with a larger school.
> 
> But, it could also be fin and tail rot like stated above......actually nipping from other fish can lead to fin and tail rot so it could even be a combo.
> 
> ...


I don't believe it was the tetras, like you said I only have 3. They nip every once in awhile, but not to the extreme. It must have happened fast because she was fine for the whole time being in there, and then boom, she is hiding and all gibbled. 

I wonder if the other zebra danio did it to her. He always chased her around for the first bit...then again, the rainbow died too?

Water levels were fine when I checked them before I did a 15g water change. Everything was 0.1 or 0 so I'm stumped as usual.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

my tetras nip.. but usually if they nip they won't destroy the whole fin because the fish being nipped defends itself thats why i suggested fin rot, check your parameters and let us know.

and yes, it can happen at anytime.


----------

